# Interested in Traditional Karate...



## jaydogg72 (Mar 1, 2006)

I am researching different martial arts to find the one that is right for me. I have a background in Muay Thai and BJJ, but I am looking for a good self defense art, something more traditional. I am interested in Kyokushin and the off shoots of that system, I am also interested in other Karate styles, anyone here from So. Cal? I live in Whittier and work in Brea, and am looking for a good dojo.


----------



## Martial Tucker (Mar 1, 2006)

I am a Korean stylist, so my personal knowledge of Japanese/Okinawan Karate is limited, but pasted below is a simple overview of several prominent karate styles that was authored by Tony Urena, a moderator on Budoseek. This info may give you a little more to base your decision on, based on your personal preferences and what is available in your area:

"First of all, understand that Goju, Shorin are from Okinawa. Shotokan is Japanese but is a Shorin derivative. Kyokushin is a Shotokan derivative with CMA and Goju influences.

Technique wise the basic differences are as follows.
Goju- Concentrates on breathing exercises, low to medium stances, tai-sabaki (body shifting) with circular blocks, low powerful kicks. Conditioinng very important. 

Shorin- low to medium stances, tai-sabaki with softer linear blocks or blocking strikes, low powerful kicks. Conditioning very important.

Kyokushin - medium stances, powerful strikes, low powerful kicks. Conditioning very important, stresses sparring.

Shotokan low to deep stances, linear and powerful kick and strikes.

The accent of Okinawan karate is the low to natural stances, tai-sabaki and powerful strikes and low kicks.


Uechi-Ryu - Stronly concetrates in body conditioning. The belief being being able to take their opponents hits and then overwhelm them with very strong powerful strikes and kicks.

Now keep in mind this a vey basic overview. Each style has may branches and sub-branches that may concentrate on one thing over another."


----------



## jaydogg72 (Mar 3, 2006)

Thank you for that, I appreciate the info


----------



## Cirdan (Mar 3, 2006)

Tough I am a karate freak I wouldn`t call traditional karate particularly good for self defense. However if you don`t mind putting in a few years of training the rewards will be great.

I study Wado ryu myself. The main influences is Shotokan karate and Shindo Yoshin ryu Ju jutsu. The stances are high. Tai sabaki and repositioning is very important. Relaxation and natural movement is stresed. No breaking boards or toughening of the legs/fists (in order to preserve the nerves).


----------



## tshadowchaser (Mar 3, 2006)

Check the yellow pages in the Brea, anaheim area there used to be some in those areas

I think one of the oldest school in the USA is in Costa Mesa ( for traditional karate)


----------



## jaydogg72 (Mar 8, 2006)

Cirdan, 

What about Kyokushik, I heard for self defense its very good because its sofull contact


----------

